
Tell HN: Hipmunk is shutting down in 2 days - calebm
https://www.hipmunk.com/
======
calebm
Hipmunk has been my go-to flight site, so I was bummed when I saw the
notification that it is shutting down on January 23, 2020. Just thought I'd
share the news (since others here might also use it).

------
mtmail
Related blog post [https://www.hipmunk.com/tailwind/hipmunk-says-
goodbye/](https://www.hipmunk.com/tailwind/hipmunk-says-goodbye/)

"In 2016, Hipmunk was acquired by SAP Concur
[[https://www.concur.com/](https://www.concur.com/)]. As its approach to
providing business travel solutions has evolved, SAP Concur has made the
decision to retire the Hipmunk product."

------
flyingcroissant
I used Hipmunk all the time for finding and comparing flights because their
filtering was really easy to use, but I never had any reason to book through
their site because I had all the information about the flights and could book
directly.

